# *~*~*Zoey needs prayers PLEASE*~*~*



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She goes in for her surgery tomorrow at 7 AM to have the tooth removed that caused the ulcer in her mouth. I hope the ulcer has not caused a fistula into her sinus passage as she seems to "get water in her nose alot". She is feeling alot better now after getting the antibiotic shot last week. She is still on chicken and low sodium brooth eating a bit more each day finally had a BM last night, 1st in 6 days but she has not been eating much at all. 
THE BAD NEWS......Her blood work came back with an alt of 295 (should be 12-118. Her Bun was 16 (middle of the normal range) and her creatine was 0.6 ( on the low side, but not out of range). Everything else was normal other then the Platelet count at 615, but tht was expected due to the infection. I think the alt is a bit high to just be from the infection. They are suggesting liver shunt so special precaution will be taken with her anesthia. I have not had bile scids yet due to the infection. They want to put her on Hills L/D or Purina EN. Any input on which is better would help. And recheck her levels in 3 months. She has never shown any signs and is healthy as a horse. They will do an ultrasound at the same time to check the liver. I am just worried about her being put under with an ALT that high.
Any input from anyone and prayers of course, would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks so much. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't really give any advice but I will be thinking of Zoey tomorrow, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You and Zoey are in my thoughts and prayers. {{hugs}}


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You can count on the prayers from our place for Zoey, and for you as she goes thru her procedure. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Keeping sweet little Zoey in my prayers hon!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will say a prayer for Zoey...and you! I know how stressful it is whenever one of our little ones has to have surgery of any kind. Hugs and know that she will be just fine!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you and Zoey.

I'm sure she'll be fine, but I know you just can't wait until she's home in your arms again.

Good luck, sweet little girl !


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wishing you good luck Zoey. Everything will be alright.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Don't know/trust either of those foods so I can't give you any useful advice, but I'll be praying for you both.

The ALT count can definitely be that high because of the infection. While she is under for the ultrasound of her liver, have them also check her gallbladder, as poor gallbladder function can affect her liver. There are several different medicines that can help with liver issues...Zentonil and Denamarin are the two I know by name because one of my friend's labs flipped between them at one point.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ill be thinking about you & Zoey..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be thinking of you Kay and sweet Zoey tomorrow. Will be on pins and needles waiting to hear that the surgery is over and all is well. We are right here with you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Zoey... We will be thinking of you here Good luck little one ((Huggs Kay))


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope everything goes well with Zoey.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor wee Zoey. Ill be sending good thoughts your way that all goes well tomorrow and any abnormalities in her blood work are cleared up once shes feeling better. You must be worried sick.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayers, know we are all with you while your in the waiting room. Please update us when you can.

Be strong sweet girl xoxoxo


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers, hugs and kisses Zoey...I'll be thinking of you and your mommy tomorrow. Good Luck!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much, it really means alot....I keep looking at her and she seems to be fine, how can she be so sick. The vet said she will also be sending her home with Denamarin for a liver supplement. I know you all understand what we are going thru at this time. I don't think I could stand to loose another fur baby.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi kay my prayers are with you and litle zoey waiting on hopefully good news


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kay, you and precious Zoey are in our prayers. Sparkles and I hope we hear good news from you tomorrow. My Sparkles is a tiny like your angelic Zoey.xxooofrom Sparkles to Zoey the precious darling chi!


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure she will be fine Kay. Keep strong for Zoey. It's times like this I wish they could understand so we could explain to them that there is no need to worry at the vets. Keep us posted x


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Thinking of you both today...HUGS


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope all goes well Kay "HUGS" to you both


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Off we go, I am frazzled


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

Will be praying for Zoey's health & for a speedy recovery. Please keep us updated


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am praying, too and will anxiously await an update!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Continued prayers for Zoey, and for you Kay..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thinking of you and Zoey today


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Kay, 

Bella has a liver shunt and she is tolerating the canned l/d. She does not like the dry l/d at all. I haven't tried the Purina EN but I see that it has about 3% more Protein in it than the l/d has which is what we are trying to avoid. I add 1 can of l/d and 1 bag of Mixables(which only contains 4% protein) together and she enjoys it more, but not much. I am looking for an alternative for her because the l/d doesnt look good OR smell good. I hope Zoey is doing well. She is in our prayers.


----------

